# the GRE & applying to USC Spring 2010, Fall 2010



## Soffia Olsen (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey all.

I noticed the following statement on the USC website: "The GRE is not required for MFA admission consideration."  This can be found at the bottom of a page about spring 2010 enrollment.  

Is this a new change to the admission process for the MFA program? 

I know in the past (and even for Fall 2009 enrollment) that the GRE was required for applying to the general university. 

xxS 

p.s. check it out here
http://cinema.usc.edu/about/events/event_20090211.htm


----------



## Sonia (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmm, maybe that is a change. If you haven't already done so (I'm a little late to respond here), I suggest you email admissions to double-check that you don't need the GRE for USC's Graduate School in general, even if it states that you don't need it for the School of Cinematic Arts.

And if you do need to take it, don't stress out too much over your score. Focus on your writing samples. Plenty of your other application materials are more important than the GRE.


----------



## Soffia Olsen (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Sonia. 

I faintly remember reading a post in the USC Fall 2009 thread where someone had contacted admissions about the current status of their app (or maybe about reapplying next year, which would be more likely) and was told that some "changes" would be in the works for future applications.  Which gets me excited!  I'm not a huge fan of standardized tests.  I took enough of those to get into undergrad thanks very much.  

Also, saw you were accepted into USC's screenwriting program!  Major congrats on that! .  Please be sure to tell us how it is when you step foot on campus!


----------



## Harry Locke IV (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey there Soffia! I saw your post yesterday and decided to shoot USC an e-mail to get some clarification on this as well...and the answer is clear...as of 2010 the GRE will no longer be a required portion of the application for any of the MFA programs at the Cinematic School of Arts. However, it can be used in accessing any scholarship possibilities for you. So if you're looking to maximize your merit, you may still want to take that into consideration. But yeah, I'm right there with you in feeling this is great news! Now this leaves more time to  focus on making a really strong portfolio! 

Good luck with the rest of your admissions quest!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 16, 2009)

Ooh, that's great! Good luck, you two.


----------



## Harry Locke IV (Mar 16, 2009)

Definitely, thanks Sonia!


----------



## Soffia Olsen (Mar 16, 2009)

AHHH I'm pumped! I hear you on getting more time to focus on film work.  I'm glad USC saw the light


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 16, 2009)

FILMMAKERS REJOICE!!!!

It's about time... this is GREAT NEWS!

So, here's the big questions, is the GRE still required for the main school admission.

To get into film school, you have to apply to both the film school AND USC general.

So, the film school doesn't require it, but do we still need it as a GENERAL requirement?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 16, 2009)

If the lady said you don't need it, you don't need it at all.  I read the differentiation of MFAs at SCA as indicative that she wasn't speaking for MFAs at other schools, i.e. Thornton/music or Roski/fine arts.

You never needed it to get into SCA anyway...if you had less than a 1000 and SCA wanted you, they got you, and the Grad school just put you on probation.  They must have finally made the Grad school see the light.

That's great news guys!


----------



## Harry Locke IV (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, its just like Jayimess stated. I specifically asked in my e-mail if the no GRE requirement covered the whole application (both the film school and general admission), and the answer was a clear cut "no". However, as I previous stated, the school will apparently consider scores received for scholarships.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 17, 2009)

Might be worth it to take it for the scholarships. I wonder, then, if you could wait until you were admitted to take it.


----------



## taraberyl (Jun 1, 2009)

hmmm.  i am taking the gre's already at the end of the month.  i was going to have them forward my scores automatically to usc but perhaps i should refrain?  i mean, what if they are really bad?


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 1, 2009)

If does not matter if they're bad, because they are not required.


----------

